# Universal Controls



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just wanted a polling on how people either deal with their 5-6 remotes, or if anyone has found a satisfactory Remote that services their needs???

Frankly I have 3 'quote' universals, but none of them hold up. I'm sick of paying $100-$150 for a remote that only really works on 3 devices (effectively that is)!

Thoughts? What do others use? Level of satisfaction?

- Josh


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Quake25 said:


> Frankly I have 3 'quote' universals, but none of them hold up. I'm sick of paying $100-$150 for a remote that only really works on 3 devices (effectively that is)!


What???...I have a cheap Sony Universal remote (I paid $50 looooooooong time ago and it work fine for me, I can control 12 devices when programmed correctly and also has macro-functions :yes:

I read a lot about Harmony remote controls; I think that you an find a good remote for you'll need to spend some $$$$$


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I currently have an older Pronto remote that controls everything in my system. I am thinking about changing it out but I do not want to spend $400 on a new one this time. I have been looking at the Harmony One and the 870(?) to replace my existing one. Which remotes are you talking about that you have spend $150 on that do not control your devices?

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Xyst (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd stay away from the Harmony 880. IMHO there were some build quality issues with it. The buttons wore out on mine after a little over a year which makes it mostly unusable. The same thing happened to my friend so it seems like more than an isolated incident. I have heard that the Harmony One has a better build quality to it than the 880. Other manufacturers are URC and I have heard good things about the Phillips Pronto line if you're willing to put in the time to program it.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback on the 880. I did read some negitive feedback on those, I don't think I will take my chances with one. 

I do currently have a Phillips Pronto. I spent a lot of time programming it (Star Trek LCARS theme) and I have really enjoyed it. I just do not want to spend that much on another remote. In other words, the wife won't let me.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've had my Harmony 880 for two years and not had one issue, I knew a friend who had one and he had troubles with his buttons I took it apart and found some sort of sticky substance under them (he spilt something on it or grease from popcorn). 
My 880 works on every piece of equipment listed below in my signature without a problem.


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

ive had the Universal remote URC RF20 for about 5 years,recently got another with the ir blaster for my ht room,i love them,easy to program and theyll do everything.Before i had remotes that would always seem to work every function except for one!!!always something they wouldnt do.
Last week i got the lutron dimmer system with remote,so that i can program my Rf 20 to dim the light,turn them off and on.I also set up the macro so that i hit one button and it cuts on tv,avr,sat rec and sets remote to sat,so im ready to go.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

5-6 remotes...... haha or maybe 20 with my equipment list. But programming universal remotes is my profession.

Having a good designed, quality, well programmed universal remotes is absolutely key! It is the interface that you use to control your system and will determine how much you really enjoy your system. If you system is a pain in the neck to use (4 or more remotes) then most people tend not to use the system as often.

I know a lot of people here are Harmony users, but personally I think they are just an ok product with a great marketing department, much like Bose and Monster Cable. They look and work great if you are comparing them to cheap universals. But if you are going to spend the money one of the higher end models from their line then you might as well spend the same money on a higher end line that you get more performance and expandability from. Look at URC at least especially if you are a DIY type guy. 

Personally I am a RTI fan but their mid level might be overkill for you unless you are getting into full house control... and they are only programmed by dealers

The one important tip I will say is whatever remote you buy make sure you buy it from authorized dealers (off or online) ... if not, your warranty will most likely be void.


----------



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks all for the replys! Sorry I have been AWOL for a few, but the remotes I have now are either not compatible with my equipment or can only power on/off a device, ar at best only operate a few basic keys...VERY frustrating!

Remotes I have:

Radio Shack 4-in-1 and a 5-in-1 was $60/$80 respectfully when I got them (Powers on all devices, powers off most, works on 2 devices fully and sound on 3)

Harmony 620 (?) and a 500 series each cost me $130 at the time (works all devices, but not all features unless I go the macro route maybe? - I find difficult to use!)

Not sure, but I think it is named MC-5 or UC-5? Anyways, it doesn't work with my Satellite Dish at all (turns it off, but not on)

Lastly, the issue I'm having is getting a remote that works both IR, radio and now Blue tooth (PS3)

[EDIT[ and yes I go on line for the updated remote codes


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blutooth seems to be very slow to catch on, not sure why. RF and IR seems to be the common ones right now.


----------

